

Man-made chemicals blamed as many more girls than boys are born in Arctic - paul
http://www.guardian.co.uk/international/story/0,,2166996,00.html

======
mynameishere
Least alarming headline ever. "The future: An excess of women".

~~~
Alex3917
Don't forget that Phthalates also increase your chances of being gay.
Apparently in some South American countries the number of gay men is starting
to mess with the census numbers.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phthalates>

~~~
mynameishere
Don't forget that the existence of gay men helps the ratio even more. Pretty
soon it's going to be 10 does to a buck.

~~~
mdakin
This reminds me of Dr. Strangelove's post-apocalypse planning. I wonder if a
conspiracy is afoot.

~~~
mynameishere
This started a bunch of associations for me. Remember the title sequence to
that movie--try a little tenderness?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLjI_SgC2EY>

Check out this classic performance of the same:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UlQVhMAbwg>

~~~
mdakin
That's beautiful; and I'm sure deeply disturbing to some. Hehehe. I need to
watch that movie again.

------
FatBastard
Larger numbers of women and perhaps gay men will reduce the incidence of
violence in their communities. I also see a business opportunity. Marriage
tourism. Internet sites and planeloads full of men from places like China and
India, where female children are undervalued, should be easy to monetize. Its
like global warming. In Saskatchewan we see nothing but upside.

~~~
omouse
"Larger numbers of women and perhaps gay men will reduce the incidence of
violence in their communities."

Prove it and don't say women and gay men are gentle. They are humans and
humans can be ruthless bastards.

